# Remote code for Trutech T2000-FT



## LG811User (Jan 12, 2005)

Anybody know the remote code for the TruTech T2000-FT (Target brand) TV?

It's not listed in the manual and the code scan feature couldn't find it.

Thanks


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

You need to determine who made the TV and try the codes for that TV. www.remotecentral.com isa great resource for this.

her is one discussion and you can find others there.

http://www.remotecentral.com/cgi-bin/mboard/rc-discrete/thread.cgi?3474


----------



## LG811User (Jan 12, 2005)

Thanks. I did indeed read that thread. I tried all the Funai codes (and the Goldstar codes suggested in another thread) for the 622 remote. No luck.. I also tried the 622 scan feature


----------

